# What is the strongest and most versatile breed?



## Bensto (Aug 15, 2015)

In your guys' opinions, what is the strongest and most versatile breed?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're going to get as many different answers as you get people to answer this thread.

QHs tend to be pretty versatile and strong, but I've seen some TBs that were just as versatile and strong. Morgans and Arabs tend to be pretty versatile and strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Arabians, of course!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thoroughbreds and Quarter horses definitely. But Thoroughbreds the most in my opinion. Hope I helped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I vote Arabians!! Little Energizer bunnies, will go what seems like forever...


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

Tb's all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Be more specific. If strong means brute strength then you need to look at a draft. If strong means they can stand up physically to long hard riding, an Arab will be it.

Many breeds are versatile, so this question is pointless. A color based breed with an open registry like appaloosas are versatile because they can be old mustang type, modern quarter horse, thoroughbred or arab in varying degrees in a pure bred, registered appaloosa. Pony to 18hh, fast, slow, cat, elegant, jumper, cow horse, endurance horse. The one registry is quite literally at least 4 breeds.

Thoroughbreds, Arabs, quarter horses, Morgan's are all very versatile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

It is a circular argument, but I'll throw my lot in with those amazing American Saddlebreds any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

there are so many variables.. I know at my size I don't think a TB would be comfortable packing me around.. and I have heard arabs could, but I feel I would squish them..LOL. Just when you do a search for a good strong horse for a larger rider, a TB usually isn't on the top of the list..:wink:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

TB crosses are also an option. There are some awesome crosses out there. That's most likely to fit your idea of strong and versatile.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabians for endurance and jack of all trades type horses. You can show them in hand in the morning and ride over fences and western all afternoon. 

Saddlebreds, especially 5 gaited, are an amazing ride and a strong horse. 

Quarter Horses are strong, another breed that does a bit of everything well and has a great disposition to top it off.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Saddlebreds and Arabians for sure. I know my saddlebreds can ride all day and be drenched in sweat but you better know they're not gonna lose any of their fire. Arabians I hear are the same.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As others have said, it greatly depends on the general area you are looking for.

For cattle work, the strongest and most versatile are going to be stock horses (QH, Appy, Paint, etc)

For riding long tough trails, Arabs are likely the way to go.

For doing farm or heavy slow work, you should look at drafts or crosses.



For an overall "strongest and most versatile" breed, there isn't such a thing because each breed is better at certain things than others....and each individual horse will have what they are best at......and every breed will contain millions of "overall versatile" horses.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Thoroughbreds are very versatile. You see them competing well from jumping to dressage to eventing. Or they can pack you around on a trail like nobody's business. BUT they are not for everyone. they vary greatly in temperament, they are a very alert breed, and need a steady rider to handle that aspect of their nature. :runninghorse2:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Depends what you want to do with the horse
From a purely British riding perspective I wouldn't go for a specific breed but instead choose either a Welsh Cob x TB or a Connemara x TB. If I wanted a taller horse I'd go for an Irish Draft x TB


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have always wanted to ride an arab, people say how awesome they can be, except I deal with the only QH anti arab crowd.. they are against those and gaited horses... drives me nuts..lol. I don't know anyone really around with them, or one sane/ safe enough/ stocky enough for a person like me to try out so to speak. I wouldn't be against getting one when I have property, but I'd have to check them out first


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Icelandics. They carry a lot of weight for their size, have an extra gait or two *and* can do everything other breeds can do.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Icelandics, foundation QHs, or mules. Which are the best equine of all, of course  /s


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Casting my vote for Arabians, too. As a long-time admirer and owner of a half-Arab, I have a love/hate relationship with the breed, but it's undeniable that they can do pretty much anything and keep doing it all day every day, then proceed to live, work, and kick up their heels longer than you. I mean, we're talking about horses bred to cross deserts. To me there's no contest.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Morgans! They are strong, fast, surefooted, and can be ridden in any discipline (as well as driven).


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you asking about stamina or pulling strength or carrying strength?


Individual horses differ, but as a breed, stamina-wise my choice would be TB or Arabians . . . 

and pulling strength? Oh, gee . . . Justin Morgan's horse, Figure, did out-pull the other horses in his area . . . The old-style Morgans are pretty solid and strong.

I've watched teams of pulling ponies move sledges of massive rock . . . 
Suffolk Punches, though not ponies, are one of my favorites for pulling.

Shetland Ponies are the strongest equines for their size as far as carrying weight.


----------



## kaydeecee (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree with Katie Q on Morgans. The old fashioned ones were tough, strong and versatile.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Got to enjoy some Dales Ponies this summer. Rode them all day and then they pulled a fully loaded buggy in the evening. Those guys never broke a sweat and hated to stop or slow down for that matter.


----------



## Aligrem (Aug 20, 2015)

Arabians from my experience


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Arabians are very hearty and versatile. I'm also going to throw Andalusians on the list.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

That is kind of an odd question. Most horses and ponies in the western world never get close to their limits. Most can be trained to any use you require of it. Better questions would be 'what do you want a horse for', 'what experience do you have', 'do you understand what you are asking of your horse'. We can tell you our favourite horses, but it is really not much use to you


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Bensto said:


> In your guys' opinions, what is the strongest and most versatile breed?


You can't win Tevis without an Arab, you can't win the Triple Crown without a Thoroughbred, and Aunt Peggy would never buy anything but a registered Quarter Horse to train for barrel racing. At least in dressage you can be equally competitive on an Andalusian, Warmblood, or Hanoverian.

The strongest and most versatile breed of horse is the grade horse with a happy accident of mixed background. But you didn't specify horse, so I'll say the strongest and most versatile breed is the mule.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Arabian


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

In all my years the one horse that stands out as the one that made me feel like sitting on "pure strength" was a big Poco Bueno Quaterhorse gelding. Drafts have not even given me the same feeling. As for versatility, The most versatile that I have owned was a Paint who went western, English, jumped, and drove, but he was a jack of all trades and master of none. He did everything well enough just wouldn't be a top competitor in any division. Arabs and the stock breeds tend to be versatile but it really depends on the individual. Some grades and crosses can do anthing with the right training.


----------



## USARODEOGIRL (Oct 21, 2009)

*versatile breed*



Bensto said:


> In your guys' opinions, what is the strongest and most versatile breed?


Morgans, I think


----------



## Ghrelt (May 29, 2015)

I'm gonna toss Norwegian Fjords into the mix. Not the fastest breed out there, but intelligent, smooth-gaited, suitable for riding, driving, or heavy(ish, depending on the individual) pulling. Not to mention even-tempered and gentle. Short, but strong enough to carry a large man.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't underestimate those thoroughbreds, they can be real powerhouses. Horses are usually much stronger than people give them credit for.

You could look at a warmblood breed (dutch warmblood)


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Arabians, for sure.

They are the foundation for all modern horse breeds and for good reason. Absolutely solid feet, incomparable stamina, and a heart of gold. Riding Arabians have THE best dispositions, try, and trainability. Plus they are very smart and athletic.

Call me biased because I have an Arab, but I've also owned two Quarter Horses who were some of the most lazy and just plain _resistant _creatures I've ever had to work with. I actually do not think I will ever buy another stock horse, ever.

Now, if only the big hunter jumper, western, and dressage circuits would quit it with their Arabian racism. Why they would ever want to hold prejudice against one of the greatest horse breeds of all time is beyond me.

But that's a debate for another thread. :lol: I clearly love my Arabians!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabians. They have about the toughest hooves and bone, and the lung capacity (the old style sport horse Arabians, not the modern halter-bred Arabians). Reasons why they constantly excel at endurance.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bensto said:


> In your guys' opinions, what is the strongest and most versatile breed?


I would have to say Canadians. Bred for World War 1 they were bred to survive in very cold and harsh weather conditions on little food. They are to this day one of the world's most hardy horse breeds. They are also very versatile and used for pretty much everything from driving, to ranch work, jumpers, cowboy challenge, endurance, medieval jousting!

Canada's National Breed the Canadian Horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Forgot to post some photos. Here is a Canadian stud showing multiple disciplines. Happens to be the sire of our two Canadians Mares.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Gypsy Vanner, Welsh Cob (section D), Friesian, Suffolk Punch


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I also was going to point out that Canadian Horse genetics show mostly Andalusian and Spanish Barb horses which are extremely hardy breeds. Canadians were used for the civil war because they could live in extremely hardy conditions on very little food. This is why they won their nickname of "Little Iron Horse". Canadians are a fierce breed of horse.


----------

